# Introduce myself



## Princess dolly (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm princess dolly and I have 2 fancy mice (Idy and bubbles) 
I love all animals but I really love mice and have always wanted them.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## mmarie02 (Aug 13, 2014)

Welcome I am new to mice and the forum as well, I'm hoping to gets lots of good advice and tips. I have two 'females' at the moment, Matilda and Harriet, although after today I'm not so sure that Matilda is a girl!!! mmmmmmm???


----------



## Cameron (Aug 21, 2014)

Welcome, wish good health for your two mice!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## mmarie02 (Aug 13, 2014)

Thank you both very much im enjoying the forum already!!


----------

